# How much are you paying for gas where you live?



## Thyme2Cook (Jun 8, 2008)

How much does gas cost in your area and does it change your vacation plans for this summer? Here in Chicago gasoline is near $4.50 per gallon and I definitely don't plan on taking any long trips this summer.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2008)

Regular 89 is $3.89 as of Friday,out in the boonies. I have a feeling it is going to higher when I go today.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 8, 2008)

An Arm, Leg and other body parts


----------



## shannon in KS (Jun 8, 2008)

$3.83, last time I drove by... seems it changes several times a day


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 8, 2008)

We paid $4.06 a gallon on Thurs. and now it is $4.19 in E. Pennsylvania.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2008)

$3.89.....I bought two 55 gallon barrels yesterday...I'm getting it while it's cheap
!!


----------



## redkitty (Jun 8, 2008)

It's about $4.40 per gallon in San Francisco.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 8, 2008)

$3.99 .. cost $140 in gas for the dw and i to take a nice drive
yesterday ..


----------



## Thyme2Cook (Jun 8, 2008)

kleenex said:


> An Arm, Leg and other body parts



 Hilarious!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 8, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> $3.89.....I bought two 55 gallon barrels yesterday...I'm getting it while it's cheap
> !!


 Thats what I was trying to tell DH last week. What kind of barrels did you get? Last thursday it was $ 3.99 to $ 4.20 I'm sure it's higher now.


----------



## Pook (Jun 8, 2008)

$3.77 a gallon yesterday in Western NC.


----------



## middie (Jun 8, 2008)

kleenex said:


> An Arm, Leg and other body parts


 
By next week it'll cost you your first born.

2 days ago it was down to 3.73. Now it's back up to 3.99


----------



## redkitty (Jun 8, 2008)

Time to start taking public transportation and walking as much as possible.  We haven't had a car in two years since living in the UK.  We will have 1 car when we move home but luckily SF has great easy public transport.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 8, 2008)

$4.84 in Northern California.  The price of gas has definitely changed my driving.  My friends and I carpool alot more when we go out together.  I live a hour from the nearest large shopping opportunities.  So, if one of us goes shopping we usually ask each other if anyone needs anything.  I wish some of my coworkers would carpool, but so far I have not managed to convince any of them.  Public transporation is out because we do not have any available in my small rural community.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 8, 2008)

yesterday in Florida I paid $3.89/gallon, and is $3.99/gallon here in Ohio


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Thats what I was trying to tell DH last week. What kind of barrels did you get? Last thursday it was $ 3.99 to $ 4.20 I'm sure it's higher now.


 
Miss JP...I used two metal drums that I've had for years...I also have some heavy "plastic" drums...they should work as well...if dark in color. I would not use the white ones...Also when storing gasoline for longer periods a fuel stabilizer is called for....


----------



## GB (Jun 8, 2008)

I paid $4.04 today,  but that is at the station that gives $.05 off each Sunday. Everywhere else was $4.09.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 8, 2008)

It was $ 4.22 yesterday....
Paul and I have started carpooling to work 
when ever possible.  

I don't think it'll change any summer plans we have because we have
to go  and we have to drive.


----------



## stassie (Jun 8, 2008)

Using my google and my handy pocket calculator - $5.83 American dollars. I guess it has to travel further to get here!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 8, 2008)

$3.99 .  And yes my butt hurts.


----------



## Nige (Jun 8, 2008)

$10.15 / US Gallon  for Diesel in Kent, UK

I forgot in an earlier post that the US have different measurement for gallons to the UK, so its actually slightly better than I thought (i was using 4.54L=1Gal before).

How glad am I that I traded in my 15mpg 4x4 for a 50mpg estate car


----------



## Katie H (Jun 8, 2008)

Paid $3.85/gallon at Sam's Club yesterday.  Ugh!


----------



## elaine l (Jun 8, 2008)

I pay over 4.00 for gas.  I am seriously considering a hybrid for my car.  Checked out the honda civic hybrid and do like it.  Currently I drive the Acura RL which is a gas hog.  Not good for city driving which is what I do.  We do use a Suburban 3/4 ton for towing our Airstream.  I don't plan to cancel any of my trips but it will force us to make cut back in other areas.


----------



## Thyme2Cook (Jun 8, 2008)

Great comments everyone!


----------



## middie (Jun 8, 2008)

I already had to cut out my drives through the park and it's really ticking me off.


----------



## AmericaWestCMH (Jun 8, 2008)

$3.98 now.   No big deal, I didn't get myself into a situation where I'm driving a 12mpg behemoth on a 50 mile commute.  Hooray for common sense.


----------



## GB (Jun 8, 2008)

AmericaWestCMH said:


> No big deal, I didn't get myself into a situation where I'm driving a 12mpg behemoth on a 50 mile commute.  Hooray for common sense.


I take exception to that. It is not always about common sense. Some of us have no choice, but to have lengthy commutes. My common sense tells me that I have bought a house in an area that is desirable for the schools and affordable. I then got a new job a few years later that pays much more than I was earning, but is quite a distance away. I do not think my common sense has failed me thank you very much.


----------



## AmericaWestCMH (Jun 9, 2008)

GB said:


> I take exception to that. It is not always about common sense. Some of us have no choice, but to have lengthy commutes. My common sense tells me that I have bought a house in an area that is desirable for the schools and affordable. I then got a new job a few years later that pays much more than I was earning, but is quite a distance away. I do not think my common sense has failed me thank you very much.




 Oh c'mon now, I certainly wasn't targeting the exceptions to the rule.  


We all know millions of people built/bought further and further out in the car-dependent exurbs in order to get an affordable house, and they are now paying the price, literally.  

Forward thinking is not America's strong point.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jun 9, 2008)

In Des Moines Iowa gas is 3.98 to 4.15 for the good stuff. living on SSI is a big pain in the tocas now I drive only to the store I can not afford to go any where else


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 9, 2008)

$4.29 here, at the museum yesterday we entered to win a new 2008 Honda Civic hybrid, so everyone pray we are the winners!
DW has to have the van for her business, no way around it and out of all the vehicles she could use it gets the best gas mileage at 24. We just picked up a 98 Honda Accord with a 4 cylinder engine, have not had a chance to estimate its mpg yet but I am sure it gets pretty good gas mileage.


----------



## Mama (Jun 9, 2008)

We're at $3.98 in Atlanta.  I hope you win the car Mav.  Bless your heart I know you could use it!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am almost afraid I already used up our luck. We got the 98 Accord from one of DW's clients, it had been sitting in their driveway for almost a year unused. Perfect shape, low miles, and we worked out a deal with them. $500 down and $2,500 in labor at $40 an hour on their gardens. Plenty of work to be done on their property so they are happy, and we didn't have to put out much money which is good as we don't have much to put out anyway, LOL.
Either way I am praying incessantly for that Civic Hybrid! So I appreciate any prayers I get on it, LOL.
So thanks Mama!


----------



## NAchef (Jun 9, 2008)

I paid $4.31 yesterday. Didnt fill the tank cause most places around tow are about $4.10 but I was in the desert with no fill stations within 40 miles.


----------



## TanyaK (Jun 9, 2008)

Around $5.50 - fortunately DH's company pays for his gas so that helps a lot over weekends and when we go away.


----------



## Garband (Jun 9, 2008)

$3.81 or $3.85 for regular, and I think there's still a few places with $3.89 regular... Which means that Premium ranges $4.11-$4.19.

I try to comfort myself by reminding me that Europeans have been paying a lot more before it started going up than we are right now, and also in the fact that at 100$ for 50 gallon drum we should be paying $5/gallon but aren't. lol


----------



## buckytom (Jun 9, 2008)

Pook said:


> So does the dog. She likes to bounce between the back seat and the rear cargo area.


 
having animals loose in a vehicle where thay can get to the front seat is very dangerous. i know of a couple of people who had a dog (or cat or bird) jump onto them while they were driving and caused them to have an accident. one girl i knew had her dog jump on her chasing after something while she was driving on a highway, causing her to go off the road and down an bluff and crash. the dog was killed, and she spent years rehabilitating, losing sight in one eye and a lot of motor coordination on one side of her body.

so, for the sake of everyone ELSE on the road, please crate of tie down your dog to the back seat or rear compartment.



getting back on topic, i just filled up at $3.83 for regular.


----------



## mikki (Jun 9, 2008)

It's up to 4.19 a gallon here.


----------



## attie (Jun 9, 2008)

stassie said:


> Using my google and my handy pocket calculator - $5.83 American dollars. I guess it has to travel further to get here!



I use diesel which is more expensive than ULP and yesterday US $6.55 a gallon, is diesel more expensive where you are


----------



## Nige (Jun 9, 2008)

Pook said:


> Wait a minute! I said she jumps between the back seat and rear cargo area. She does not come up to the front seat.
> She hops in the back seat. *IN THE BACK SEAT!*
> Okay? Got that? She is not a danger to anyone. Get it? Don't start with me, I used to be a cop and I know what safety is.
> Geez.
> Purrs.




So I take it you have a secure cage or something seperating the back seat from the front, because as an ex cop you will know that anything unrestained in the back becomes a missile in an accident, possibly killing those it hits...

There was a graphic depiction of the damage an unbelted rear passenger can have on the front occupant in a documentary the other day - startling!

Doing a bit of research [on thinkseatbelts.com] I found that unrestrained people/animals in a 30mph accident are flung forward with a force of between 30 to 60 times their own weight - so a Border Collie of say 50lb would be thrust forward with a force of *at least *1500lb.

So all of you that *do* carry anything loose in the back may want to think about that.....


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 9, 2008)

Please let's stay on topic (how much you pay for gas). If you have an issue with someone, please do it through PMs.

Barbara


----------



## Nige (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry Barbara, wasn't meaning to have a go at anyone - that documentary was so shocking I just wanted to share...

Back to the OP, I and thinking of driving to France to fill up!  It may sound wacky, but i live about 20 miles from the ferry terminal and you can sometimes get cheap evening return sailings after 6pm.  Add in the fact that fuel is cheaper, wine is cheaper and of course the food 

It's something I used to do a decade ago just for fun, then the fuel savings paid for the trip!  So i'm off to find out the price of diesel in France - unless anyone here can offer up a price????


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 9, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I pay over 4.00 for gas. I am seriously considering a hybrid for my car.


 
It will take a very long time before you see any savings on fuel because of the high initial cost of the hybrids.

FYI - Replacement batteries usually cost more than the car is worth.

I'm not against them, but the technology is still very new, no matter what brand you are looking at. A better choice would be a fuel efficient gasoline powered car. The cost of used fuel efficient cars has gone up drastically. I use 99-01 Chevy Metros for my company. I was buying these cars back in 03 with 40k miles on them from a wholeseller in CT for $3000. They are now selling for 3-4 thousand with 100k miles on them. And that's "_selling_" not being offered at.  

As of now, my company pays $3.74 at private pumps. Our annual fuel costs are six digits.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 9, 2008)

This morning, $1.39 a litre. ouch


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2008)

1.39/liter = 5.25/gallon


----------



## elaine l (Jun 9, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> It will take a very long time before you see any savings on fuel because of the high initial cost of the hybrids.
> 
> FYI - Replacement batteries usually cost more than the car is worth.
> 
> ...



Actually the honda civic hybrid is not that high priced.  I would be trading mine in which they are willing to give me 2,000 over the price of the civic so I would "make" money which I am sure would be used in extras.    Then I would have gas savings but much less value in the car.  Still on the fence.  The battery is under warranty for several years.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 9, 2008)

It was $3.83 when I filled up on Sunday morning, this morning is was $3.89.  Overnight, 6-cent increase. Luickily I live less than a mile from work.


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2008)

$4.39 here. Worst part is that we moved cities a couple of years ago, but kept the kids in their original school district. It's only 6 miles each way, but 6 miles is expensive now!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 9, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Actually the honda civic hybrid is not that high priced. I would be trading mine in which they are willing to give me 2,000 over the price of the civic so I would "make" money which I am sure would be used in extras. Then I would have gas savings but much less value in the car. Still on the fence. The battery is under warranty for several years.


 
Just putting the info given out there.  I was talked out of hybrids for my company by numerous salesman.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 9, 2008)

I looked into hybrids they are great if you use them in town or a city but don't do as well on long highway drives.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 9, 2008)

today $3.97. no it will not change my plans already made and paid for! However, it will make me a much more careful shopper, making fewer trips to the store etc.


----------



## gto (Jun 9, 2008)

I am about an hour outside of DC in Virginia gas is 4.19 and diesel is a wallet stinging 5.09.


----------



## gto (Jun 9, 2008)

attie said:


> I use diesel which is more expensive than ULP and yesterday US $6.55 a gallon, is diesel more expensive where you are


 

We are going to be there real soon.  The biggest problem I see is in the US our entire URBAN/Suburban master plan formulated after world war ii is predicated on cheap oil.  Well oil isnt cheap anymore.  We need a major overhaul in thinking now.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Tom the Prophet...*

Took me awhile to find this, but finally did! I was moving files from my old computer which is now DW's to my new one, and there it was, lucky I spotted it as it was being copied so I knew where to find it:


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 9, 2008)

YIKS, Mav! $4.06 for 87-reg.​


----------



## Nige (Jun 10, 2008)

w00p!   Just managed to get 25 litres for £15 (30$us) for stuff that had been drained at a breakers...


----------



## Nige (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh and for all you Diesel users, whats the price of veg oil state-side.  Old diesel engines can often run on a mix with veg oil.  I tried it on my old 4x4 with a 33% mix and it was fine.  You DO need to do some research though, especially if running in a cold area.  If you want to know more, PM me.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 10, 2008)

*I am paying 4.15 here in Traverse City (Northern lower) Michigan.  Fortunately I drive car that gets 22 mpg so I'm okay, but I've cut way down on the driving and find that I can lump several errands and trips into one.   I filled my tank from empty the day I flew in,  May 20 and I still have a little better than half a tank left.  *

*I spend the summer in an RV park and it's filled with huge, expensive motorhomes.  These people have driven a long way to get here and drive Deisel pushed rigs.  Deisel is averaging 5.50 per gallon according to them and almost all motorhomes get about 6 to 8 miles per gallon.   I guess if you can afford a million dollars plus for a motorhome, who cares what the gas price is???  *
*I'm staying put as long as I can.   *


----------



## Dina (Jun 20, 2008)

It's getting higher down here in south Texas.  Are hybrids really offering a better gas milage?  My hubby's car broke down and he's looking into a hybrid.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 20, 2008)

The Prius definitely, but they are also spendy....


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 20, 2008)

We are still paying around $3.89.  I talked to my dad on Father's Day.  He said they (Vista, CA) are paying something like $4.59 for the cheap stuff.  I think he said diesel is close to (or maybe over?) $5.00.

Barbara


----------



## Essiebunny (Jun 20, 2008)

In Will County in Southwestern Illinois, I paid $4.199, today. Tomorrow, it will probably be $4.299.


----------



## mrochester95 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ugh, way too much!! I'm almost considering driving out to somewhere cheaper just to fill up!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 21, 2008)

$4.059, here in SW Florida.​


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 21, 2008)

I filled up at $3.92 yesterday.. The price here ranges from $3.97 down to $3.92.  I now plan my errands to take me past the station for my weekly fill-up.


----------



## GB (Jun 21, 2008)

I filled up yesterday for $4.05. It is down from $4.09 last week.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 21, 2008)

We are still at $3.89/gallon.


----------



## lulu (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't work it out in gallons.

£1.20 per litre at local garage, can get it for £1.17 further afield if I'm over there, seen as high as £1.21 per litre.  

It IS having an impact.  we live rurally and are trying to lan trips, going out less.  This means my mother gets out less, sometimes spending days at home and gets stir crazy and cranky.  Not nice for the rest of the family.   BUT it is inevitable I think.  We need to be looking at greener fuels and this day was bound to come eventually.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

One liter =.26 {a smidge over 1/4 of a gallon} so, if I am doing it right, you are paying approximately, $4.80 per gallon.
But, that probably isn't right if your $ isn't our $, not sure about that one.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 21, 2008)

High test gas $4.23 a gallon. my car uses the middle range between regular and ultra high test.


----------



## cara (Jun 21, 2008)

1.56 per litre - don't know in $/gallon


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2008)

Still around 3.99 here. Which means later today it could be 4.09


----------



## lulu (Jun 22, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> One liter =.26 {a smidge over 1/4 of a gallon} so, if I am doing it right, you are paying approximately, $4.80 per gallon.
> But, that probably isn't right if your $ isn't our $, not sure about that one.


 

Yes, my price was in sterling.   Sterling is a smidgen under two us dollars at the moment.  (£25 would give me just over $48).   

That bourne in mind I can't stand to do the sums.  Its terrifying.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 22, 2008)

I think i bought gas for $4.29 earlier this week- I live in the NWI suburbs just southeast of Chicago.  It's not so bad on weekends because I can roll many errands into one trip- but my work commute is 80 miles round trip, daily.


----------



## Mama (Jun 22, 2008)

$3.97 here.  Down from $3.99 a couple of days ago.  I've seen some place here as high as $4.09 though.


----------



## meshoo96 (Jun 22, 2008)

$3.93 here for full serve (it's illegal in NJ to pump your own gas)... I work in NYC and gas next to my job is $4.49/gal for self serve and $4.79/gal for full serve as of Friday.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 2, 2008)

I noticed at the gas station yesterday (while emptying my wallet) that it offers a 6 cent a gallon savings for using cash.  With all the high prices I am amazed at how many do not take advantage of this small savings.


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I noticed at the gas station yesterday (while emptying my wallet) that it offers a 6 cent a gallon savings for using cash.  With all the high prices I am amazed at how many do not take advantage of this small savings.


It will save you about a dollar per fillup, but you have to walk around with a lot of extra cash on you just for gas. I usually have about $10 to $20 dollars cash on me. I do not want to start keeping $80 on me with the possibility of loosing it or having it stolen when I can pay an extra buck and keep using my card. My card earns me points anyway so I get that dollar back in other ways.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 2, 2008)

Ya that's true.  I don't carry cash either and use the points from my card for other things.   To effectively save that almighty dollar would take time and planning ahead. Although wealth is made one dollar at a time.


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2008)

elaine l said:


> :Although wealth is made one dollar at a time.


They say that it is the first million that is the hardest to make. I have decided to work on my second million first since that is easier. Once I get that then I will work on my first


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 2, 2008)

3.88 to 3.98.... 
$40 to fill up my little escort wagon. WOW!
costs about $15 to mow the lawn each time. I need some goats.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 2, 2008)

GB said:


> They say that it is the first million that is the hardest to make. I have decided to work on my second million first since that is easier. Once I get that then I will work on my first



Good point.  I have been wasting my time on the first million for all these years!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 2, 2008)

$4.09 9/10, a gallon for 87 grade.
I say let 'em drill off the Gulf Coast!​


----------



## Mama (Jul 2, 2008)

Before you go fill up next time, check out this website:

*Cheap Gas In Your Area*

Just pop in your zip code and it will tell you where the cheapest gas is in your area.  Unfortunately I think it only covers the US.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

Right now it's about $1.50 - $1.55 a litre here in Montreal.  That works out to about $5.70 a gallon.  I'll be paying alot of gas once I start my new job on Monday in Ontario and drive back to Montreal every weekend (3 1/2 hours one way)

Woo 500th post ^_^


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 2, 2008)

Gas station I go to, just told me today, doesn't matter how long I have been getting my gas there, I have to pay with cash before I fill up.  He said he doesn't make the rules.  Too many are driving off without paying.  I paid $4.14 today.  People are becoming hostile at the stations.  There were eight pumps working and one person pulled away other one backing up to get it and another person came from opposite side and wouldn't let her back into it.  They both sat there.  Finally the person at the pump got out and said that if the person who backed up didn't move he wouldn't be able to get  out.  She told him,'get  your gas and when you are finished, I will take your place'.  Wasn't too nice either.  I lef t before I found out if she took his place or not.  it is just wild everytime I try to get the gas.  This is before 11AM.  

The government just never prepared for this to happen.  Instead of substituting different ways of transportation they just let this happen.  My son drives scooter plus when weather nice rides his bike but he tells me people just can't go by without making some kind of statement or honking the horn.  He can't walk as his work is more than 25 miles one way.  People should try to think of alternative ways to get to work.  otherwise if weather bad he takes the metro link.  Public transportation is still around.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 2, 2008)

$4.28.9, today. Who knows what tomorrow will bring?


----------



## meshoo96 (Jul 10, 2008)

3.95/ gallon here at one station. there's another that's 3.91/gal, but only if u pay cash, but it's only 3.98/gal if you pay with a debit or credit card...


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 10, 2008)

Still holding at $4.09/9 for regular 87oct.​


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 10, 2008)

$3.95 today


----------



## knight76 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here in Aus Petrol Stations are starting to get cunning. They are putting out of order signs on some of the pumps during the cheaper days of the week and removing them from them on the more expensive days. This has been happening for a while now and only just hit the news.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 10, 2008)

$3.92


----------



## GB (Jul 11, 2008)

knight76 said:


> Here in Aus Petrol Stations are starting to get cunning. They are putting out of order signs on some of the pumps during the cheaper days of the week and removing them from them on the more expensive days. This has been happening for a while now and only just hit the news.


I don't see how that helps them. If a cheap day is $3.50 and they sell gas that day then they are at least earning $3.50 per gallon. If they put an out of order sign up then they are not earning anything. Why would it benefit them to not earn anything over earning $3.50 or whatever the cheaper price is? Something is more than nothing.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 11, 2008)

$4.07  which is why my van is currently on "E"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 11, 2008)

$3.89.9  In selected spots....Higher in others...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 11, 2008)

it finally reached $5 a gallon in town for high test.


----------



## knight76 (Jul 11, 2008)

GB said:


> I don't see how that helps them. If a cheap day is $3.50 and they sell gas that day then they are at least earning $3.50 per gallon. If they put an out of order sign up then they are not earning anything. Why would it benefit them to not earn anything over earning $3.50 or whatever the cheaper price is? Something is more than nothing.



Yes I dont get it either but it is happening.

Here is the story on it the day after when the Coles/Shell appologised for it.

Coles sorry for rorting drivers over petrol scam | The Daily Telegraph


----------



## miniman (Jul 12, 2008)

Our cheapest here is £1.19 a *litre* for unleaded and £1.32 a *litre *for deisel - approx double that in US dollars. That is £4.51 and £4.99 a US gallon, doubling makes it around $10 a gallon for deisel.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 12, 2008)

I paid $3.90/gallon when I bought gas on Wednesday.  Last time I bought gas at this station is was $3.96.


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2008)

It was 3.99 yesterday. Then evening came around it jumped to 4.09.
Still 4.09 except one gas station where they dropped it to 3.98.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 12, 2008)

My SUV (Honda Acura) only takes premium so we are paying about $4.30/gallon here in Missouri. In two weeks' time we will be driving all the way to Oshkosh, Wisconsin for the EAA Airventure. It will be an 8-hour drive and I dread the thought of having to fill up my car for that trip.......but then, who am I to complain -- I get 30 miles/gallon in cruise....


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, it happened!  Charged over $60 for full tank.  $4.14 for Silver at the station I went to.  Just grateful I have 6 cylinder.  Tahoe was at the next pump and he was still there when I left.  This is truly mind baffling that people are willing to pay this much for gas and without a rally of some kind.  I did see group of 5 people praying and singing at one service station here.  I am not complaining, if we all did that maybe it would make a big difference.  I believe that for sure.


----------



## meshoo96 (Jul 20, 2008)

still holding at $3.95 here in NJ  but I've seen some places that are $3.91 if you pay cash. This whole gas thing stinks. They know we need it, so they will charge whatever they want. What they don't realize is that it's bringing everything else up in price. The people that were just getting by with their pay checks aren't anymore. Something needs to be done. They really should drill here in NJ. That would improve the supply and thus, cost would go down because these other companies would have competition.


----------



## Dina (Jul 20, 2008)

It's $3.89 down here in south Texas now.  Woohoo!  We have a flex fuel vehicle now but I have yet to use ethonol.  Any suggestions so I won't screw up my new car?  DH says ethonol may be cheaper but burns faster so it adds up to be the same.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 20, 2008)

$1.35 per litre.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 20, 2008)

We're at $4.09 for Unleaded $4.13 for Super Unleaded


----------



## nitroy2k (Jul 26, 2008)

euro disel 103 dinars witch is 2$ for 1 litar


----------



## roadfix (Jul 26, 2008)

nitroy2k said:


> euro disel 103 dinars witch is 2$ for 1 litar



..which equates to almost 8 bucks a gallon which is not bad for outside of the U.S.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 26, 2008)

we're down to $3.84 this week


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 26, 2008)

It was down to $3.83 before noon yesterday and by 5pm last night it was $3.53.....I held off hoping today it would be even lower....I need to go see.


----------



## mikki (Jul 26, 2008)

we are down to 4.18 a gal. as of yasterday not sure what it's at today. 
Sizzlin--- I hope ours starts going down as fast as yours, but I doubt it NY state always seems to keep it high by adding more taxes


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw $3.79 yesterday..........


----------



## redgriller (Jul 26, 2008)

3.89 today.........


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 27, 2008)

Here in Eastern Pennsylvania, regular gas has actually gone down over the last two weeks, from a high of $4.05 to $3.95............


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

$3.73 here! I never thought I would be happy to see the gas go down the he $3.60's!!


----------



## meshoo96 (Jul 27, 2008)

$3.65 in one spot here last night, but most other places are around $3.85...I hope it keeps going down. I will never complain again about paying $2.50 a gallon. But I do miss the $0.99 a gallon in the summer of 2001....


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 27, 2008)

paid $3.91 last night for regular in Jersey City.... down about 7 cents from last time.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 20, 2008)

We just dropped to $3.56 here at one of the local stations. I did a double take because I coudn't believe it.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Aug 20, 2008)

meshoo96 said:


> $3.65 in one spot here last night, but most other places are around $3.85...I hope it keeps going down. I will never complain again about paying $2.50 a gallon. But I do miss the $0.99 a gallon in the summer of 2001....


 
My Dad used to own a gas station. I remember the days in the mid to upper 1970's......he would come home and complain and curse that he had to raise the gas prices...._again._ It really DID hurt and bother him that he had to do this to his customers. I especially remember the day he came home and was madder than a hornet because he had to purchase additional quantities of the number "1" to use on the sign to show the pricing.......gas "jumped" from 7 cents to 10 cents per gallon.  

Around here, it's been $3.49, $3.59, & $3.69 (for low to hi octane). The guy across the street from him still has his low (87) at $3.69!


----------



## Constance (Aug 20, 2008)

It was $3.56 here today. 

Man, I remember when...


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 20, 2008)

It has been $3.35 here for the last week.


----------



## middie (Aug 21, 2008)

The price of a barrel has dropped yet gas is still running 3.65-3.70.
Still way to much


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 21, 2008)

gas didn't drop that much, $3.65 a gallon for high test .


----------



## Katie H (Aug 21, 2008)

I paid $3.48/gallon at Sam's Club yesterday.


----------



## homecook (Aug 21, 2008)

I paid $3.52 at Speedway yesterday. wowee

Barb


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 21, 2008)

The current price is $3.79/$3.78 here but with the weekend rolling in that'll change. What stinks is you never know if they will lower it or raise it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 21, 2008)

We're down to $3.58

At issue is the prices per barrel have dropped by 25% yet gas prices have not dropped by the same percentage.  One of the local DJ's calls that "Oil Company Math."


----------



## luvs (Aug 21, 2008)

our prices lowered. bus prices jumped, though.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 23, 2008)

$3.56 here, down from a high of $4.11


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 23, 2008)

Two days ago I was luck enough to fill up for $3.84 a gallon - it's been over $4 for a while now


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know how much it is where I live, but here in Schaumburg, Illinois we paid $3.97 a week ago.  When I heard, Thursday, that oil had gone up that day over $5 a barrel (they said because of the Russia/Georgia conflict) I knew it would be up the next day, and I was right.  We paid $4.17 or $4.19 a gallon yesterday at the same station.  

Barbara


----------



## Dina (Aug 23, 2008)

$3.34 a gallon down here in south Texas.  Thank goodness it's gone down.


----------



## smoke king (Aug 24, 2008)

3.49/gal in Omaha yesterday. I guess now that summer is winding down "big oil" is going to let us up for air!


----------



## Mama (Aug 24, 2008)

I think they have us right where they want us...did you ever think we'd be saying "Thank goodness gas is $3.50 a gallon".


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

As our gas has been $3.35 for a little over a week, I thought, ok, that's all it's gonna do, I went ahead and filled up yesterday morning. Yeah, well, yesterday on the way home, $3.29!! lol
Oh well, hopefully it goes down more by the time I need to fill up again.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 24, 2008)

I almost did that Miss Stacy...I saw $3.39 and was tempted to fill up my truck...35 gallons at least...but I limped on home rolling the dice it would drop a few more pennies...I haven't been back to civilization to see if my gamble paid off! We'll see.


----------



## KimSteele (Aug 24, 2008)

Well we pay about 8 dollars a gallon here in France.  Nothing extraordinary, it's always been high here.  That's why most people drive little cars, walk and take public transportation.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 29, 2008)

$2.21 Today!!!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2008)

Hubby just called and told me it was 2.79 in town.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 29, 2008)

$2.14 down the street from my office.  Some places you have to pay attention to though, they'll add $0.10 if you use a credit card.  Most places are $2.29 - 2.39.

New Jersey Gas Prices - Find Cheap Gas Prices in New Jersey


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 29, 2008)

2.59 here today but its been going down 10 cents almost every day! IM NOT complaining!! ; )


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm at 2.19 here.....


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2008)

that's it we're moving to MN... OH WAIT.... it SNOWS there... never mind!


----------



## smoke king (Oct 29, 2008)

A _very pleasant _2.36 this past weekend !!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 29, 2008)

We are at about 2.53 here in central florida


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 29, 2008)

On one side of town is $2.59, on the other is $3.38 go figure.


----------



## homecook (Oct 29, 2008)

Dh went to Giant Eagle yesterday and it was 2.35. We had discounts from groceries of 1.30 so he paid 1.05 a gallon!

I have to get gas today and Giant Eagle is at 2.15 today so I'll go there.

Barb


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

$2.11 here


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 29, 2008)

$0.94 a litre here! woohoo. It hasn't been that low in ages. For the americans, that is $3.55 a gallon

Some of you gas is about 2.50 a gallon, we haven't had gas that cheap in over 5 years.  2.50 a gallon is 0.66 a litre.

I really feel for people who are overseas, like europe, they are paying out the wazoo.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

I lied earlier. 
Went to get gas...
2.11!!
I got a raise!!!!


----------



## JoeV (Oct 29, 2008)

homecook said:


> Dh went to Giant Eagle yesterday and it was 2.35. We had discounts from groceries of 1.30 so he paid 1.05 a gallon!
> 
> I have to get gas today and Giant Eagle is at 2.15 today so I'll go there.
> 
> Barb



Hey Barb,

Na, na, na,na, na! I got 30 gallons of gas yesterday for FREE! I had $3.73/gallon in discounts. (I buy Home Depot gift cards in $500 increments. Bought two of them in the past week because of increased work load) I now have $1.38 discount, but will be buying another $500 card on Friday, which will give me $2.38. 

Joe


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 29, 2008)

$ 2.80 here. Man, I can't belive how cheap it is for some of you guys.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 29, 2008)

You're still pretty cheap compared to us, jpm lol


----------



## Dina (Oct 29, 2008)

$1.90 down here in south Texas.  Woohoo!  Thank goodness that at least gasoline has gone down.


----------



## Mama (Oct 29, 2008)

$1.97 here!  Yeah!


----------



## homecook (Oct 29, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Hey Barb,
> 
> Na, na, na,na, na! I got 30 gallons of gas yesterday for FREE! I had $3.73/gallon in discounts. (I buy Home Depot gift cards in $500 increments. Bought two of them in the past week because of increased work load) I now have $1.38 discount, but will be buying another $500 card on Friday, which will give me $2.38.
> 
> Joe



Okay smartie you beat me!   That's really a great deal, good for you.  Your van probably takes all of 30 gallons.  It ticks me off that between Dh's car and a 5 gallon can he only topped 20 gallons. I wish they would let you save the balance for another car. Hopefully when we buy our gift cards for Christmas they'll go back to 20 cents off for $50 spent.

Barb


----------



## africhef (Oct 30, 2008)

$2.39 Eastern Shore Maryland


----------



## miniman (Oct 30, 2008)

Our unleaded is down to £0.95 per litre. Diesel is £1.07 l


----------



## middie (Oct 30, 2008)

Some stations here have it at 2.25 per gallon. A few other have it down to 1.97 !!
Sooooo much better


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got gas this morning and it went down 15 cents since last week. It's now at 2.43 a gallon.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 30, 2008)

I haven't seen the price of gas here today, but lately it has mostly been in the $2.60s.  A couple places were around $2.57.

Barbara


----------



## mikki (Oct 30, 2008)

Ours just went under 3.00 it's 2.99 wooooo hoooooo


----------



## rubiksolved (Oct 30, 2008)

its finally starting to drop where i live (90020)

3.19


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 30, 2008)

$2.78 for 87 octane.


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 30, 2008)

2.67 for the cheap stuff.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Oct 30, 2008)

I just filled my car for $28 bucks.. Havn't been able to do that in a while. I think it was $1.97


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 30, 2008)

It's $2.31 here in Kansas!


----------



## deelady (Oct 30, 2008)

$ 2.11 in Central Ohio!!!


----------



## redkitty (Oct 30, 2008)

$3.19 in San Francisco today!  YAY!


----------



## TheCook (Oct 30, 2008)

How much am I paying for gas??  A LOT!  Depending on what I've eaten that is.  My wife just doesnt want to get close!..


...Oh you mean gas for the car?  About $2.23  :/


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 31, 2008)

this morning when I went by, it was $2.25.  By lunchtime it was $2.19!!! yippeee!!!


----------



## marigeorge (Oct 31, 2008)

Went to Ottawa (KS) this afternoon and it is down to $2.09. I am betting once the election is over it will be going back up to where it was during the summer.


----------



## meshoo96 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's $2.28 here...I'm not complaining at all.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 1, 2008)

There are stations here selling regular for $1.98 and lower.  Wonderful!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 1, 2008)

Dropped from $2.79 a couple of days ago to $2.49 still not keeping up with the rest of the country


----------



## deelady (Nov 1, 2008)

Today I payed 1.99/gal


----------



## smoke king (Nov 1, 2008)

deelady said:


> Today I payed 1.99/gal



Below 2.00$? Evidently, you-know-where has finally frozen over!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 1, 2008)

Good one Smoke King!!


----------



## smoke king (Nov 1, 2008)

deelady said:


> Good one Smoke King!!



I'm just glad we can laugh about it now Dee-I have a feeling that will change!!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 1, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean....that is just the reason why I filled my tank today to the top!!


----------



## Max Sutton (Nov 2, 2008)

Gas is *$2.80* at my local gas station where I get my gas.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

Was $1.95 yesterday. I will be filling up tomorrow while I'm out!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW... never thought we would see the day where gas is under $2 again.  I have not filled up in a month, so no clue what gas is going for at the moment in our area.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

$2.65 for 87 octane.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 3, 2008)

I just saw $2.16 this morning Nov 3, 08 here in Norwalk, Ohio


----------



## foodisfood (Nov 3, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Was $1.95 yesterday. I will be filling up tomorrow while I'm out!!



WOW!!!!!

A friend of mine told me months and months ago that gas prices would drop just before elections to keep the american people happy... looks like he was right!

Lets just hope that they dont rocket back up after the elections


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2008)

$1.46.9 today!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 9, 2008)

$1.43 here today.  Hooray!  I have to drive into Paducah (30 miles) tomorrow and will need gas by then.  Hope it's still that price...or lower.

My little car's tank only holds 14 gallons and I've been getting 30 mpg so far.  When I went to Atlanta for Thanksgiving it averaged 34 mpg.  Yeah!!!!


----------



## africhef (Dec 9, 2008)

$2.69 and I thought that was aewsome


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2008)

africhef said:


> $2.69 and I thought that was aewsome


 
Wow! The National Avg is under $2...I think....In the $1.70's maybe


----------



## middie (Dec 9, 2008)

1.57 here


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Wow! The National Avg is under $2...I think....In the $1.70's maybe


As of yesterday the National Average was $1.75 which is what I paid the day before. If I was not so lazy and would have driven a few miles further I probably could have gotten it for $1.60ish.


----------



## deelady (Dec 9, 2008)

Ours is at 1.45 right now.....I read in the news it could go down as low as a dollar soon!! I'll believe THAT when I see it!


----------



## JohnL (Dec 9, 2008)

I just seen 89 octain gas for $1.51 a gallon today.
Gee, it's so cheap they're practically giving it away
Yeah, whatever. We'll see how much they gouge us for our heating oil and natural gas this winter


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 9, 2008)

Really wishing we hadn't filled the heating oil when we did this fall... we paid about $4.50 a gallon.... I think it's about $2.50 now. 
 
I think I paid 1.68 yesterday? our gas stations got sneaky over thanksgiving and hiked it up about 10-15 cents, now its back where it was before.


----------



## phinz (Dec 9, 2008)

$1.49/gal here right now.


----------



## GrantsKat (Dec 9, 2008)

$1.79 here........waiting for the big hike up......but I wont get into the politics ; )


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 9, 2008)

Today I saw it for $1.79 for regular


----------



## JoeV (Dec 9, 2008)

Saw it at the Murphy station (Wal-Mart) for $1.55


----------



## Anau (Dec 9, 2008)

The cheapest I've seen is $1.39 in SE Houston.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 9, 2008)

1.43 here, woohoo!!


----------



## jayde (Dec 9, 2008)

I saw $1.49 on the way home. I live in Topeka, KS...lowest I have seen in quite some time


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 9, 2008)

$1.99 in the town I work in. Here where I live it is $2.14.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2008)

a buck 44 to a buck 49 around here, for regular.


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2008)

Down to .71/liter that works out to $2.68/gallon. And we are darned happy to see that after paying as much as $1.17/liter a few months ago.


----------



## Lisar (Dec 10, 2008)

Today gas is $1.49. I am so happy. That means I have to pay $1.69 for my car though which is better than $4.69 for sure.


----------

